# Lock-down shop work



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I know being locked down for some folks don't sit well. For me it is like locking me in an ice cream store. I probably have enough lumber in my shop to last me 100 years.

This is just some but not all of the boxes and baskets that I have made in the past couple weeks.

The 8-sided boxes as well as the two 8-sided baskets are made of ambrosia maple. The one box is made of birdseye maple with bloodwood top.

Most of these will be given to special kids.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Same here. I could probably go a few years wit the wood I've got stockpiled. But I'll add if the price is right or a need "something" I don't have.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Malcolm, you didn't disappoint us on that bunch. They are beautiful. I like ambrosia anyway it comes,never get tired of it, you did it proud too.
I like the basket design,they will make good table displays. Thanks for showing us.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Not sure if there’s a name for a Master box builder , but if there is you’ve certainly got the title Malcolm


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Very nice Malcolm. Beautiful work.


----------



## RobertGytre (Apr 14, 2020)

Great work!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, as usual, Malcolm! Great job.

David


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Not sure if there’s a name for a Master box builder , but if there is you’ve certainly got the title Malcolm


Boxologist LOL


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work Malcolm, I love your choice of figured woods and the finishes.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Quite the line-up of beautiful projects, Malcolm.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Outstanding Malcom. What a craftsman / artist you are.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As I've said before the Ambrosia Maple you have in stock is the best I've seen. I know part of how great your projects look is the wood but the craftsmanship is what puts them over the top.

Great projects Malcolm!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

as always, you do great work. These are further proof. Thanks for posting them.

Charley


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

honesttjohn said:


> Same here. I could probably go a few years wit the wood I've got stockpiled. But I'll add if the price is right or a need "something" I don't have.


I'm in the same boat - went to get some more Oak recently and brought home a big pile of pretty, wide Cedar boards for just another $10! It's a very pleasant addiction...I have no intentions of stopping.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I like these small boxes, they all look very worthy, I keep a photo file of all of them, these are also very neat so photos added. N


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Same here. I could probably go a few years wit the wood I've got stockpiled......


- but, I never seem to have enough, the right size piece, or the species I need at the moment .... <sigh> 

- ebill > got the right wood, its just for projects that just haven't come up yet....


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Bill, 

That's a sure sign that your wood stash isn't near big enough. Better make immediate plans to buy up every good wood deal that you come across, and build that wood storage shed as soon as possible.

Charley


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I like all small boxes and I should make some, these are nice. N


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. They're all beautiful!


----------

